# stick length for EPAK



## satans.barber (May 13, 2004)

Hi,

I was wondering, is there an official (or pseudo official) way of working out how long a stick should ideally be for American Kenpo (defence), or alternatively a fixed measurement?

When I made my pair of sticks I looked around for a reference and found an escrima site that said everyone's sticks should be made to their own body size, and that the length from the armpit to the tip of the middle finger down an outstretched arm was just right.

This gave me a stick length of just over 28".

Now I've started to work out stick curriculum properly this feels a little long and awkward to me though, so I think I need to shorten them down a bit. 

I presume that measurement may suit escrimadors more but our stick curriculum has some quite close in strikes so I don't think it's translated to Kenpo very well!

Thanks,

Ian.


----------



## Robbo (May 13, 2004)

Hey,

Sticks should be suited to the individual.
I've heard of measuring from the tip of your index finger to 1 inch past your elbow.

Some of the arnis guys may give you better answers.

Rob


----------



## kenpoworks (May 13, 2004)

Tailor it to your needs.
 One measurment method is from the tip of the Fore Finger to the Point of the elbow, "apparently" a Biblical Cubit if anyones interested.
 I have various Clubs of different weights, sizes and shapes to vary my training and to try and avoid weapon fixation.
Richy


----------



## Michael Billings (May 16, 2004)

Place elbow on table, fingers pointing up.   
Measure to tip of middle finger;   
Place clenched fist above finger tip and have someone measure 
 I actually add one more finger width to end.  They are proportional to your body, and tailored to the individual.

 -Michael


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 16, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Place elbow on table, fingers pointing up.
> Measure to tip of middle finger;
> Place clenched fist above finger tip and have someone measure
> I actually add one more finger width to end. They are proportional to your body, and tailored to the individual.
> ...


 
Yeah... what he said  :asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (May 17, 2004)

Robbo said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Some of the arnis guys may give you better answers.
> Rob



Not really!  It depends on your system.  Some FMA specializes in close range work so they go with 22"-24" length to aid in mobility at that range. Typically they will go with a wider diameter rattan to make up for the loss in power. Some systems specialize in long range so they will go will a much longer stick.  From my limited knoweledge of Kenpo, i would guess that the shorter stick might be better suited to your style.

Thanks

andy


----------



## satans.barber (May 17, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Place elbow on table, fingers pointing up.
> Measure to tip of middle finger;
> Place clenched fist above finger tip and have someone measure
> I actually add one more finger width to end.  They are proportional to your body, and tailored to the individual.
> ...



I've measured for that length and that's going to take about 5-6" off for me which seems about right, so I'll go find my saw and take the ends off 

Thanks Mr. Billings,

Ian.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 17, 2004)

Glad to be of help.

 -Michael


----------

